# DISCLAIMER - READ THIS BEFORE POSTING



## Costello (Jan 11, 2018)

*1) This forum is dedicated to discussion regarding world news, current events, and politics - local or international. Please stay civil and respectful to each other. *

*2) Everyone is entitled to an opinion, whether or not you think it's wrong.*
*If you disagree with someone, please use logic and rational arguments to contradict them.*

*3) It is OK to discuss world or local news from anywhere in the world, but all discussions must be in english.*

*4) Moderators won't hesitate to pull the trigger (using the "delete post" and "warn" buttons) if you come close to breaching those rules. If your post gets moderated, it is NOT because the moderator disagrees with your opinions or arguments, it is merely because you violated the rules.*

*5) You will inevitably get comments such as "**this is a gaming forum, why talk politics?**". Contrary to what you may think, the average age of our active members is well above 20, this is a community mainly for and by adults. GBAtemp is a place where people can talk about anything they want, we encourage discussion, we certainly don't want to prevent it. *
Before we created the 'world news, events & politics' area, there were threads like these scattered all over the place. This particular area now centralizes these threads so it's easier for the mod team to watch over. If you don't care about this area, just don't click on any of its threads. We may eventually offer the option to hide these threads if they really bother you.


*HOW TO HIDE THESE THREADS ON THE PORTAL & THE 'NEW CONTENT' PAGE?*
Open this: https://gbatemp.net/account/new-content
Select the 'World news/politics' forum in the list & save your settings


Any insult or other rule-infringing behavior will result in post deletion, a possible warn increase, and if you do not cool down a temporary suspension may be considered.

The rules page can be found here: 
https://gbatemp.net/help/terms
and here: https://gbatemp.net/threads/announcement-concerning-thread-titles.589800/


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 11, 2018)

GBAtemp is expanding to newer topics. Looks like we're becoming more than a Independent Gaming Community. 
I quite like the idea, although politics and GBAtemp usually don't mix well


----------



## matpower (Jan 11, 2018)

I feel like this won't go well, considering previous drama with more controversial topics such as LGBT or US politics.
At least, this subsection should have an "Needs mod approval" or something like this to really work out.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jan 11, 2018)

This is honestly something I'm interested in, however I don't know how well it's gonna go. The moderators will need to be extra watchful on this forum. Nonetheless, we've gotten very political plenty of times in the past, and there's been some great discussions that have arose as a result. At the very least, it'll be good if all the hard political talk is now kept here rather than scattered around the site. Alrighty, then! Politics.


----------



## Mikemk (Jan 11, 2018)

How does this differ from the normal news forums?


----------



## Costello (Jan 11, 2018)

there are many adults on this site and there is no reason why there shouldn't be a place for discussing such topics  
Well now, there is. It's up to us all now to keep it civil.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 11, 2018)

Mikemk said:


> How does this differ from the normal news forums?


Normal news: gaming, homebrew, hacking, misc. gaming stuff
Here: wolrdwide news, politics, anything that doesn't fit the first category.

At least this is my interpretation.



Costello said:


> there are many adults on this site and there is no reason why there shouldn't be a place for discussing such topics
> Well now, there is. It's up to us all now to keep it civil.


No offence, but based on the most active users, "adult" is probably not what would define them.
I understand what you mean however, let's see how it goes


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 11, 2018)

few. maybe a feature to mute forums (unless there already is) so I never have to experience this?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 11, 2018)

I'm okay with this. As mentioned above, an option to ignore specific subsections of this forum would be great.


----------



## Anfroid (Jan 11, 2018)

Will stuff posted here show up on the front page and if so will there be a way to disable it from showing on the front page?


----------



## Costello (Jan 11, 2018)

blujay said:


> few. maybe a feature to mute forums (unless there already is) so I never have to experience this?


oh no you want to ignore world news now? 
so when World War 3 starts you wont even notice... thats too bad


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 11, 2018)

Costello said:


> oh no you want to ignore world news now?
> so when World War 3 starts you wont even notice... thats too bad


oh no


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Jan 11, 2018)

Costello said:


> oh no you want to ignore world news now?
> so when World War 3 starts you wont even notice... thats too bad



Uhh im sure id here about ww3 on tv or somewhere else before I see about on a videogame forums


----------



## Costello (Jan 11, 2018)

Kevinpuerta said:


> Uhh im sure id here about ww3 on tv or somewhere else before I see about on a videogame forums



On second thought, you must be right. What an idiot I can be!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 11, 2018)

Kevinpuerta said:


> Uhh im sure id here about ww3 on tv or somewhere else before I see about on a videogame forums


you can't _truly_ know about ww3 until you have seen all of the misinformed, ignorant, immature rants on GBAtemp.


----------



## Costello (Jan 11, 2018)

blujay said:


> you can't _truly_ know about ww3 until you have seen all of the misinformed, ignorant, immature rants on GBAtemp.


indeed, and if you are part of the Russian Interference Team please make sure to set your profile country to Russia thank you very much!


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 11, 2018)

Oh no, he's been hacked!


----------



## matpower (Jan 11, 2018)

Costello said:


> *2) Everyone is entitled to an opinion, whether or not you think it's wrong.*
> *If you disagree with someone, please use logic and rational arguments to contradict them.*


This isn't going well already, wew.


----------



## Costello (Jan 11, 2018)

More seriously: look at the number of threads and posts in this forum already. And they keep on coming.
These threads have always existed, they were just posted in the Off-topic area. Now there's a specific place for it, makes it easier for moderation. 
And for those who dont want any part in these threads, you have a specific icon for it now so it's easier _NOT_ to click on them.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 11, 2018)

Costello said:


> More seriously: look at the number of threads and posts in this forum already. And they keep on coming.
> These threads have always existed, they were just posted in the Off-topic area. Now there's a specific place for it, makes it easier for moderation.
> And for those who dont want any part in these threads, you have a specific icon for it now so it's easier _NOT_ to click on them.


are you kidding? self-control? have you met me?

nah but I will look out for it.


----------



## 330 (Jan 11, 2018)

Seeing how badly people act in blog posts, I think that giving the blog owner the ability to block and delete comments from certain users will be beneficial. Mostly because many people think they're funny, or that they're entitled to insult someone and consider it "free speech". I've seen people calling someone gay over a post about picking the opposite gender in a Pokemon game, or mocking someone that just came out as transgender. When I asked if any furry played Second Life, I was insulted and called a pervert until the thread was closed and I found no one to play with. They get called out by other users and flame ensues. We don't expect the mods to act quickly on such behavior all the time, so it would be nice if users could remove the bad weed by themselves.


----------



## Costello (Jan 11, 2018)

330 said:


> Seeing how badly people act in blog posts, I think that giving the blog owner the ability to block and delete comments from certain users will be beneficial. Mostly because many people think they're funny, or that they're entitled to insult someone and consider it "free speech". I've seen people calling someone gay over a post about picking the opposite gender in a Pokemon game, or mocking someone that just came out as transgender. When I asked if any furry played Second Life, I was insulted and called a pervert until the thread was closed and I found no one to play with. They get called out by other users and flame ensues. We don't expect the mods to act quickly on such behavior all the time, so it would be nice if users could remove the bad weed by themselves.


sounds about right... we'll discuss this with the team


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jan 11, 2018)

330 said:


> Seeing how badly people act in blog posts, I think that giving the blog owner the ability to block and delete comments from certain users will be beneficial. Mostly because many people think they're funny, or that they're entitled to insult someone and consider it "free speech". I've seen people calling someone gay over a post about picking the opposite gender in a Pokemon game, or mocking someone that just came out as transgender. When I asked if any furry played Second Life, I was insulted and called a pervert until the thread was closed and I found no one to play with. They get called out by other users and flame ensues. We don't expect the mods to act quickly on such behavior all the time, so it would be nice if users could remove the bad weed by themselves.


Too many political figures nowadays insulting others for no reason under the guise of "free speech." Really, they're just inconsiderate asses. I'd like the ability to self-moderate blogs, too.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 11, 2018)

i'd like the ability to self moderate the forums


----------



## Costello (Jan 11, 2018)

blujay said:


> i'd like the ability to self moderate the forums


it's called the ignore list


----------



## ThoD (Jan 11, 2018)

330 said:


> Seeing how badly people act in blog posts, I think that giving the blog owner the ability to block and delete comments from certain users will be beneficial. Mostly because many people think they're funny, or that they're entitled to insult someone and consider it "free speech". I've seen people calling someone gay over a post about picking the opposite gender in a Pokemon game, or mocking someone that just came out as transgender. When I asked if any furry played Second Life, I was insulted and called a pervert until the thread was closed and I found no one to play with. They get called out by other users and flame ensues. We don't expect the mods to act quickly on such behavior all the time, so it would be nice if users could remove the bad weed by themselves.


Actually, that will be a change for the worse. Let's take for example the blogs you mentioned... The one about picking a girl to play with on Pokemon was just some people trolling a bit and pulling someone's leg and only ONE person taking it to an extreme and although it got deleted, the OP and that person talked it between them and there were no hard feelings. Didn't follow the transgender one, so I can't speak about that one, but about yours and finding furries you literally told people to leave just because they weren't furries or whatever, YOU did that! And that was before they actually started being mean to you. Anyway, I digress, not my decision to make, but just don't want to twist the truth to fit my purpose like you did by omitting important parts...

I'll be honest, blog management IS a feature that can be good in a lot of cases, but it can also be misused to intentionally prevent people with opposing views or that you don't really like from saying something that could actually be a valid argument, especially if it's one of the blogs promoting discussion in the comments. If it's added, it should be limited to a certain extend. After all, if you need to delete too much stuff, it's better to report it anyway. Perhaps then the people who posted said stuff can get a warning or something to deter them.


----------



## Ricken (Jan 11, 2018)

Oh cool, wasn't expecting this subforum.  It'll be fun to browse when I'm bored though ^^


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 11, 2018)

I'm glad this is becoming more open to discussion, this is a forum after all, so people should feel welcome to discuss what they have on their mind without concern for having dislike or hate to follow. We have plenty of places on the internet that do that, we don't need more trying to keep popular opinion on top squashing unpopular opinion.

Everyone is different and have different opinions, get over it, can't handle it then is just as simple as leaving and never coming back. But there is a huge difference between disagreeing and intentionally hating someone and provoking problems that is the huge deal.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jan 11, 2018)

ThoD said:


> I'll be honest, blog management IS a feature that can be good in a lot of cases, but it can also be misused to intentionally prevent people with opposing views or that you don't really like from saying something that could actually be a valid argument, especially if it's one of the blogs promoting discussion in the comments. If it's added, it should be limited to a certain extend. After all, if you need to delete too much stuff, it's better to report it anyway. Perhaps then the people who posted said stuff can get a warning or something to deter them.



Blogs are supposed to be personal, however. And for political discussions, we now have this section of the forums. I think blog management should exist because it's not meant to be a public forum. The blog owner should get to decide what flies in his or her little domain. We leave the entire rest of the forums for everything else.


----------



## ThoD (Jan 11, 2018)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> Blogs are supposed to be personal, however. And for political discussions, we now have this section of the forums. I think blog management should exist because it's not meant to be a public forum. The blog owner should get to decide what flies in his or her little domain. We leave the entire rest of the forums for everything else.


Do I really have to do this? Want to control who posts or sees your blogs? Here:





EDIT: Look, I get what you mean, but this is the internet, if you don't want people seeing it and commenting on it, why even post it in the first place? Being able to limit the people to only those you follow is already good enough...


----------



## Costello (Jan 11, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Do I really have to do this? Want to control who posts or sees your blogs? Here:
> View attachment 110950
> 
> EDIT: Look, I get what you mean, but this is the internet, if you don't want people seeing it and commenting on it, why even post it in the first place? Being able to limit the people to only those you follow is already good enough...


but think of the moderators...
if the blog owner did the work for us that would save some trouble


----------



## bowser (Jan 11, 2018)

Costello said:


> More seriously: look at the number of threads and posts in this forum already. And they keep on coming.
> These threads have always existed, they were just posted in the Off-topic area. Now there's a specific place for it, makes it easier for moderation.
> And for those who dont want any part in these threads, *you have a specific icon for it now so it's easier NOT to click on them*.



The icon didn't show up for me in the homepage until I did a hard refresh of the page Ctrl + F5. It was just blank earlier.


----------



## ThoD (Jan 11, 2018)

Costello said:


> but think of the moderators...
> if the blog owner did the work for us that would save some trouble


I know, I said it's a feature I want, just don't have it unrestricted or it can turn into a different kind of mess. If there are too many bad posts from the same person, reporting is better, no?


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jan 11, 2018)

ThoD said:


> but this is the internet


Sure it is, but that's honestly a tired excuse. Sometimes you do want everyone to see something. When you end up getting vitriol, shouldn't you be able to deal with that?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 11, 2018)

I'm glad this has been brought up, and I think this is a good way to go about such discussions


----------



## Xathya (Jan 11, 2018)

as my mans mens @Sathya says as i say: on this forums do ONT say words like "fuckign" or "shit" and kkeep respect thank.


----------



## 330 (Jan 11, 2018)

ThoD said:


> The one about picking a girl to play with on Pokemon was just some people trolling a bit and pulling someone's leg and only ONE person taking it to an extreme and although it got deleted, the OP and that person talked it between them and there were no hard feelings.


They talked it over because OP made another blog post complaining about this. Additionally, there wasn't just one troll.
As I mentioned before, a lot of people here think to be funny while in reality they're just annoying or worse. That was more than "pulling someone's leg".


ThoD said:


> Didn't follow the transgender one, so I can't speak about that one, but about yours and finding furries you literally told people to leave just because they weren't furries or whatever, YOU did that!


I asked people not to post if they weren't answering the question I asked, because they were already being mean and rude. It isn't nice to try find someone to play to a game together and have a bunch of people thinking that they're funny by calling you a pervert or calling you worse names.


ThoD said:


> Anyway, I digress, not my decision to make, but just don't want to twist the truth to fit my purpose like you did by omitting important parts...


You literally did just that by writing


ThoD said:


> And that was before they actually started being mean to you.


Which it's not true. And, although the blog entry is now deleted, any moderator can control it for themselves since @Minox closed it after I deleted it, meaning that they don't truly get deleted.


A person is deleting your posts in a blog because they don't like your opinion? Stop posting there then. I'd rather have a few people doing that than having a lot of people attempting to be funny by hurting other members without anybody asking. You can choose who to talk to, but you can't choose who can talk to you. That's the biggest issue with the blog posts right now and we can see how many issues it's causing.


----------



## ThoD (Jan 11, 2018)

330 said:


> A person is deleting your posts in a blog because they don't like your opinion? Stop posting there then. I'd rather have a few people doing that than having a lot of people attempting to be funny by hurting other members without anybody asking. You can choose who to talk to, but you can't choose who can talk to you. That's the biggest issue with the blog posts right now and we can see how many issues it's causing.


While this part is an actually valid point and while I do agree that you need to be able to delete bad posts from your blogs, I also think it shouldn't give you complete free reign over it. Also, something like being able to block certain people individually from posting on your blogs would work even better, although that should be limited too (eg: no blocking more than 10 people or so) while being able to delete comments.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jan 11, 2018)

ThoD said:


> While this part is an actually valid point and while I do agree that you need to be able to delete bad posts from your blogs, I also think it shouldn't give you complete free reign over it. Also, something like being able to block certain people individually from posting on your blogs would work even better, although that should be limited too (eg: no blocking more than 10 people or so) while being able to delete comments.


Why would those limits be necessary?


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 11, 2018)

Oh hey, a new subforum!


----------



## ThoD (Jan 11, 2018)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> Why would those limits be necessary?


If a blog starts a bad idea, allowing only people who agree to it gather is how cults and conflict squads start...




smileyhead said:


> Oh hey, a new subforum!


Yup, now we don't need to watch TV to lose faith in humanity, temp has it too!\/


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 11, 2018)

I was waiting for this section to show up, instead of relying on making a blog post and hoping it doesn't get deleted or have the comments locked. It's nice to be able to create a somewhat controversial thread and see how many people agree with you and what the differing opinions are like. 

Thanks @Costello  for adding a forum section where adults should be able to talk about some of the more important things in life.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 11, 2018)

Is a little world globe icon next to this post now. Lol, is cool.


----------



## Xexyz (Jan 11, 2018)

Costello said:


> *2) Everyone is entitled to an opinion, whether or not you think it's wrong.*
> *If you disagree with someone, please use logic and rational arguments to contradict them.*


Does this ever happen? _Ever?_


----------



## brickmii82 (Jan 11, 2018)

Costello said:


> *1) This forum is dedicated to discussion regarding world news, current events, and politics - local or international. Please stay civil and respectful to each other. *
> 
> *2) Everyone is entitled to an opinion, whether or not you think it's wrong.*
> *If you disagree with someone, please use logic and rational arguments to contradict them.*
> ...


I like this. Do you think a post count requirement would help weed out trolls?


----------



## SG854 (Jan 11, 2018)

This is why people come to temp. It's because its not just games. You diversify and you have other reasons to come here.



brickmii82 said:


> I like this. Do you think a post count requirement would help weed out trolls?


You mean a number of posts required before you can post in a world news forum?


----------



## linuxares (Jan 11, 2018)

Costello said:


> oh no you want to ignore world news now?
> so when World War 3 starts you wont even notice... thats too bad


Can't I just look outside the window?


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jan 11, 2018)

Kevinpuerta said:


> Uhh im sure id here about ww3 on tv or somewhere else before I see about on a videogame forums


Unless we are the ones starting it... Always act first as to not be suprised by the enemy.
Imagine the worldwide confusion when the first reports of an internet forum invading Liechtenstein are surfacing...


----------



## brickmii82 (Jan 11, 2018)

SG854 said:


> This is why people come to temp. It's because its not just games. You diversify and you have other reasons to come here.
> 
> 
> You mean a number of posts required before you can post in a world news forum?


Hmmm.... that does sound kinda bad doesn’t it lol. Maybe the opposite like the EOF? I’m just trying to figure out how we can keep our new shiny toy... shiny?!?


----------



## SG854 (Jan 11, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> Hmmm.... that does sound kinda bad doesn’t it lol. Maybe the opposite like the EOF? I’m just trying to figure out how we can keep our new shiny toy... shiny?!?


I don't know what you mean by opposite like EOF.
Staff already moderates and removes useless posts that are off topic.

The problem is some people don't know how to handle debate. They see an opposing thought and immediately think its shit talking.
I had people tell me before to not fight. But none of the stuff I said was anger or an attack. Lots of non verbal gets lost on the internet.
Tone of voice is gone. Something that is very level headed and calm sounding if I say it in person, will come off as anger on the Internet.


----------



## brickmii82 (Jan 11, 2018)

SG854 said:


> I don't know what you mean by opposite like EOF.
> Staff already moderates and removes useless posts that are off topic.
> 
> The problem is some people don't know how to handle debate. They see an opposing thought and immediately think its shit talking.
> ...


Posts don’t go toward post count in the EOF. I get what you’re saying though.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jan 11, 2018)

Nice! New subforum for real world news! Doesn't better was war news, weather news, sports news, science news etc...


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 11, 2018)

-EDIT-

guess I will see how this goes, but honestly I don't like how much the world is self filtering, sometimes people can have a harsh opinion on stuff, that's good, not everyone should be the same, and I like that people exist who just straight up shit talk.....I might not like it at the time when it happens to me, but in the long run I come to see its value even if I still disagree in the long run, tone and manner allow people to gauge how important stuff is to people, when everything is just a civil debate the real argument can be lost in the mild tone of it all


----------



## Cyan (Jan 11, 2018)

Oh, a new subforum !

It's not like we created a new section for users to start talking about world events.
It was already present in offtopic section, and it just now has been categorized.

it's not because there's a section that users will act differently than when it was posted in offtopic. Nothing prevented users to talk about it either.
threads already exist, they already have legit and civilized (or less civilized) comments in them. nothing different, really.


Personally, I rarely watch TV and don't browse other websites. I often learn worlds even from GBATemp. I find it nice that users are interesting in talking about many different subject, not only video games.


----------



## 330 (Jan 11, 2018)

Cyan said:


> It's not like we created a new section for users to start talking about world events.
> It was already present in offtopic section, and it just now has been categorized.


Were the threads moved manually? I've seen some great threads all the way back to 2006 (which I didn't reply to not necrobump, but some were very nice). That's a lot of effort! Kudos to whoever did it 

But if it was done automatically, well, it's still nice to have a new section on where to discuss more serious stuff!


----------



## Cyan (Jan 11, 2018)

yes, it's done manually. (I didn't, I just discovered it today)
if not there yet, you can report the one you find, we will move them.
there are so many, we might miss them when browsing the offtopic section page per page


----------



## supergamer368 (Jan 11, 2018)

Get this section an icon, it doesn’t look right with all the other recent content having icons for their sections and then this is blank.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 11, 2018)

Cyan said:


> Personally, I rarely watch TV and don't browse other websites. I often learn worlds even from GBATemp. I find it nice that users are interesting in talking about many different subject, not only video games.



I do share the same thing with you.

I don't watch television, don't read newspapers and don't visit newssites.
I as well learn of world events here on GBAtemp.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 11, 2018)

I like the idea. I mean it's going to turn into a shit show once the odd-balls come through but I can appreciate the thought.


----------



## Costello (Jan 11, 2018)

supergamer368 said:


> Get this section an icon, it doesn’t look right with all the other recent content having icons for their sections and then this is blank.


there is an icon my friend, but you need a cache refresh to see it


----------



## Flame (Jan 11, 2018)

called it:-

https://gbatemp.net/threads/we-sould-have-a-politics-section.334597/


----------



## Nerdtendo (Jan 11, 2018)

Oh yikes. I feel like this won't end well. Remember that time I made a political blog post?


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Jan 11, 2018)

Wow,looks cool. Will there be an icon for tempstyle v1?


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 11, 2018)

Nerdtendo said:


> Oh yikes. I feel like this won't end well. Remember that time I made a political blog post?


At the same time, normal threads are infinitely easier to manage compared to blogs.
Don't forget there is a report button for rule breaking messages, use it.


----------



## raystriker (Jan 11, 2018)

Politics doesn't go well with anything.
Especially online. Everything ends with a f*** you.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 11, 2018)

raystriker said:


> Politics doesn't go well with anything.
> Especially online. Everything ends with a f*** you.


I've seen friendships breaking up over a political party, so yeah, it's usually a sensible topic. Some people are likely to breakdown over a different opinion, and I feel sorry for them.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 11, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> I do share the same thing with you.
> 
> I don't watch television, don't read newspapers and don't visit newssites.
> I as well learn of world events here on GBAtemp.


The worst possible thing you can do.


----------



## raystriker (Jan 11, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I've seen friendships breaking up over a political party, so yeah, it's usually a sensible topic. Some people are likely to breakdown over a different opinion, and I feel sorry for them.


I think we see our political views as extensions of ourselves, what we think of ourselves and how society should be governed. When someone challenges our views (political especially), we see it as a challenge on who we really are, as a person.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 11, 2018)

SG854 said:


> The worst possible thing you can do.



Why?
I do not care what happens in me surroundings.
I do not care for politics, nor do I care for news.


----------



## raystriker (Jan 11, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Why?
> I do not care what happens in me surroundings.
> I do not care for politics, nor do I care for news.


But are you a part of society? Do you function as an individual through the help of society? You need not care, but you are bound by the laws that society decides- and that happens through 'politics'.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 11, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Why?
> I do not care what happens in me surroundings.
> I do not care for politics, nor do I care for news.


Getting news from only Temp is bad because there are lots of misinformation. You're limiting your options getting from one place.
If you get news simply because its right in front of your face here on temp then thats a different story.
You're avoiding news but its just there in front of you just browsing this site.

Sometimes I have gone to the point of just shutting myself out from world news. 
It can be depressing. Frustrating because I can't get a straight answer. And so much misinformation thrown into the mix.
Sometimes I just don't to deal with this. Combine that with arrogant people thinking they are special because they are informed, and know stuff the uninformed masses don't know. 

Dealing with their ego's can be a drain on me. Instead of helping people and educate them, they use argument and debate, to think they are better as an ego booster for themselves. You don't get this with teachers that think they are superior than their students, or calling their student idiots even though they know more, so why do the same in debate? Sometimes I avoid when i'm not in the mood, to give myself a break and recharge.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 11, 2018)

raystriker said:


> But are you a part of society? Do you function as an individual through the help of society? You need not care, but you are bound by the laws that society decides- and that happens through 'politics'.



Good for politics.
Still don't care about it ;')



SG854 said:


> Getting news from only Temp is bad because there are lots of misinformation. You're limiting your options getting from one place.
> If you get news simply because its right in front of your face here on temp then thats a different story.
> You're avoiding news but its just there in front of you just browsing this site.
> 
> ...



What part of "I do not care about news" don't you understand?


----------



## Flame (Jan 11, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> What part of "I do not care about news" don't you understand?



dinoh this member so called @SG854 knows nothing. pretend it doesn't exist and hope it just disappears.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 11, 2018)

Flame said:


> dinoh this member so called @SG854 knows nothing. pretend it doesn't exist and hope it just disappears.



Yeh I gotten that feel already.
Cheers for confirming <З


----------



## Noj (Jan 12, 2018)

MA MA MAAAAAATE
i wish my every day interactions could take place under such a wonderful  framework (rules)

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Noj (Jan 12, 2018)

raystriker said:


> I think we see our political views as extensions of ourselves, what we think of ourselves and how society should be governed. When someone challenges our views (political especially), we see it as a challenge on who we really are, as a person.


If this is so then how can it be overcome?


----------



## 330 (Jan 12, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Why?
> I do not care what happens in me surroundings.
> I do not care for politics, nor do I care for news.


I feel sorry for you. And I don't mean it in the slightest insulting way, I genuinely feel sorry for your decision of isolating yourself from society.

You might not like what happens around you, or you can see it a chore, but you should do your part as you're part of society. You should be informed about what happens and do something if you don't like it. You should be aware of the environment you're contributing with your taxes and just for being there.

Additionally, breaking the law isn't justified by ignorance. If your country passes a stupid law and you break it, saying that you didn't know about it won't save you. Stuff like being overweight in Japan after you're 40, or flushing your toilet past 10pm in Switzerland, or even using the swings if you're over 12 years old in Italy. I know that stupid laws rarely get applied but it could still happen.

That's just my opinion. I'm not saying you're a bad person or anything. In my personal opinion, what you're doing is dangerous and if more people do it, we'd all live worse lives.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 12, 2018)

330 said:


> Stuff like being overweight in Japan after you're 40, or flushing your toilet past 10pm in Switzerland, or even using the swings if you're over 12 years old in Italy. I know that stupid laws rarely get applied but it could still happen.



You do know that laws like that won't get enforced right?
There's literally hundreds of dumb laws with similar context that never get enforced.

Society is shit, can't care what happens.
Life has only one purpose and that's to die.
Question is when and how.


----------



## 330 (Jan 12, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> You do know that laws like that won't get enforced right?
> There's literally hundreds of dumb laws with similar context that never get enforced.
> 
> Society is shit, can't care what happens.
> ...


https://www.alternet.org/story/1441...mpanies_must_measure_waist_lines_of_employees

http://news.cbt9.com/blog/2018/01/0...s-swung-swing-thousands-user-we-are-finished/

Still, good luck with everything!


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 12, 2018)

330 said:


> https://www.alternet.org/story/144185/japan_fines_'fat'_people,_companies_must_measure_waist_lines_of_employees
> 
> http://news.cbt9.com/blog/2018/01/0...s-swung-swing-thousands-user-we-are-finished/
> 
> Still, good luck with everything!



Single cases like that only enforce make belief.

By your logic I must assume that the Las Vegas shooter is a violent redneck and that all rednecks are maniacs like that?
;') shiet, I used to think better of you.


----------



## 330 (Jan 12, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Single cases like that only enforce make belief.
> 
> By your logic I must assume that the Las Vegas shooter is a violent redneck and that all rednecks are maniacs like that?


I don't follow what you're trying to say here. How is that related to knowing news and laws? Generic news about murders and such are rarely news worthy because they're 5% information and 95% speculation and useless information like the killer's background


DinohScene said:


> ;') shiet, I used to think better of you.


It's ok, I still think you're nice


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 12, 2018)

330 said:


> I don't follow what you're trying to say here. How is that related to knowing news and laws? Generic news about murders and such are rarely news worthy because they're 5% information and 95% speculation and useless information like the killer's background
> 
> It's ok, I still think you're nice



Which is exactly the case when reporters report stupid things like that.
1 person getting fined due to a silly law doesn't mean it's a widely enforced thing.

A wise man recently said, and I quote:


330 said:


> 5% information and 95% speculation


----------



## Noj (Jan 12, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Which is exactly the case when reporters report stupid things like that.
> 1 person getting fined due to a silly law doesn't mean it's a widely enforced thing.
> 
> A wise man recently said, and I quote:


I heard a saying along the lines of there are
Lies 
bloddy lies 
and then there are statistics 
So as to say statistics can be used to make any point but mean nothing other than gross manipulation of facts and figures skewed to prove any view point

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 12, 2018)

Noj said:


> I heard a saying along the lines of there are
> Lies
> bloddy lies
> and then there are statistics
> ...



Welcome to Planet Earth.
Put on your tinfoil hats and buckle your spacebelts.
You're in for a hell of a ride!


----------



## ThoD (Jan 12, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> You do know that laws like that won't get enforced right?
> There's literally hundreds of dumb laws with similar context that never get enforced.
> 
> Society is shit, can't care what happens.
> ...


Actually, at least the thing about being overweight in Japan is true, although exceptions are made for foreigners, people with health issues, etc.. It IS enforced and you HAVE to get checked by a physician once every year. If you are past what is allowed, you get given 2 weeks to improve, unless you are bellow limit or at least considerably closer to it during the reexamination, you get fined. It's not even that it happens rarely to get fined, it's just that few cases stand out of the many that happen every year.

But this talk is meaningless anyway, so dropping it


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 12, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Actually, at least the thing about being overweight in Japan is true, although exceptions are made for foreigners, people with health issues, etc.. It IS enforced and you HAVE to get checked by a physician once every year. If you are past what is allowed, you get given 2 weeks to improve, unless you are bellow limit or at least considerably closer to it during the reexamination, you get fined. It's not even that it happens rarely to get fined, it's just that few cases stand out of the many that happen every year.
> 
> But this talk is meaningless anyway, so dropping it



I have a completely different view of what should happen with society but eh.

I'm happy the way I live me life.
No politician or other fool can change anything about that.


----------



## MaverickWellington (Jan 12, 2018)

Treat this like 4chan's furry board. Make it a honeypot for everyone to start discussing stuff in and then just permaban everyone.


----------



## ThoD (Jan 12, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> I have a completely different view of what should happen with society but eh.
> 
> I'm happy the way I live me life.
> No politician or other fool can change anything about that.


Same here, I live my life however I feel like, may not be as happy as I would have liked, but at least I enjoy it this way better! The Japan overweight law though is the main reason I'm left hanging and still considering where I would like to stay when I retire... I may be young, but I really want to have that decided from now.

Btw, not overweight or anything, pretty damn slim, but I'm tall so its more like bulk and because of that it goes over the allowed limit...


----------



## Noj (Jan 12, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Welcome to Planet Earth.
> Put on your tinfoil hats and buckle your spacebelts.
> You're in for a hell of a ride!


Yeah its called drug induced psychosis/skitzophrenia 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Noj (Jan 12, 2018)

Noj said:


> Yeah its called drug induced psychosis/skitzophrenia
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


That said only a fool has a closed mind

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## dAVID_ (Jan 12, 2018)

I know this is very off-topic, but what is up with the "charge" function. How can we use this currency?


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 12, 2018)

Noj said:


> Yeah its called drug induced psychosis/skitzophrenia
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk



Glad you know what you're on.


----------



## 330 (Jan 13, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Which is exactly the case when reporters report stupid things like that.
> 1 person getting fined due to a silly law doesn't mean it's a widely enforced thing.
> 
> A wise man recently said, and I quote:


I think you're missing the point. I'm not saying that you should glue your eyes to the news outlets with great details about what's going on, just enough to get a general vision of what's happening around you.

With my example of stupid laws I wanted to make a point about knowing the laws of your country. There are special newspapers or websites that are specific about laws updates and such, or they will be featured in a mainstream news outlet anyway if they're very scandalous. You will get in trouble if you break the law even though you didn't know it. While some older laws are never enforced, some fairly recent ones are.

As for my example about the killer, while I don't care on what kind of drug the person is or their past, I want to know how they look like or when they strike the most, if it happened near a place where I live or I often visit. Not only I will keep an eye out for myself, but also give useful information to the police if I see anything. That also works with wild animals getting near houses (happens far more than you think), thieves, bad weather predictions and such. Even when something I don't like happens and I want to do something about it.

Are news outlets often biased and pointless? I agree. It took me a while to find a good resource but I opted for WSJ in the end with a quick look at my local newspaper.

Again, I'm not forcing you into changing your way of life or anything. I just find it wrong and wanted to share my own opinion. If you still think it's not wort it, feel free to  no hard feelings. I might be smart but I'm not perfect. Everyone should live the way they want to.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 13, 2018)

tbh I usually only look to news sites if I hear something specific has happened, don't get me wrong I have a cursory glance over headlines on my internet homepage, but most news is full of stupid crap about men having babies........but oh yeah its a woman really, and stupid "omg trump drunk some water", that's not to mention the BS stories that just pick a point they want to prove then try and piece together some evidence to back it up and omit anything that would cast any doubt on their assertion

local newspapers are ok generally as they just focus on local stuff and don't bang on about BS for the most part


----------



## Costello (Jan 13, 2018)

had to delete a bunch of insulting posts just now.

I amended the first post to make sure people understand that if their posts get moderated, it's not because the mod disagrees with their opinion or arguments. Your point may be valid, but if you're going to talk down to people, you won't last long.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 13, 2018)

330 said:


> I think you're missing the point. I'm not saying that you should glue your eyes to the news outlets with great details about what's going on, just enough to get a general vision of what's happening around you.
> 
> With my example of stupid laws I wanted to make a point about knowing the laws of your country. There are special newspapers or websites that are specific about laws updates and such, or they will be featured in a mainstream news outlet anyway if they're very scandalous. You will get in trouble if you break the law even though you didn't know it. While some older laws are never enforced, some fairly recent ones are.
> 
> ...



Indeed they should.
I never really cared much for the news anyway.
Whiney fools complaining about dumb shit.
If there is a world event, it's a little different then but other then that.
Meh, pass.


----------



## Noj (Jan 14, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Glad you know what you're on.


I love it

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Oct 17, 2020)

Out of curiosity, and because the GBATemp Rules doesn't state this, how long do suspensions last? A week, a month, a year?


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 17, 2020)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Out of curiosity, and because the GBATemp Rules doesn't state this, how long do suspensions last? A week, a month, a year?


I believe it changes case-by-case, depending on the severity.


----------

